# pic



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

here are my vidos http://www.youtube.com/bird14043 no iam not in them


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## Pappa Jooos (Oct 16, 2007)

Anyone else notice the "Videos I'm Watching" column on the left? Take it easy there big fella.


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

what are you talking about things on the left ?????


----------



## Pappa Jooos (Oct 16, 2007)

big bird;460178 said:


> what are you talking about things on the left ?????


Well you must have deleted it or something because earlier there was an entire column of videos currently being watched by you and it was all a bunch of porno. LOL


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

like the part where the guy was dancing lol


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

DareDog;460227 said:


> like the part where the guy was dancing lol


that is my bosses kid late night too much suger lol


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Pappa Jooos;460225 said:


> Well you must have deleted it or something because earlier there was an entire column of videos currently being watched by you and it was all a bunch of porno. LOL


Lol, Busted!!!!


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

the_mayor;461480 said:


> Lol, Busted!!!!


bored we all get bored lol::


----------

